# Bin cages you recommend



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Hi all, what’re some good bin cages that are good for russian dwarf hamsters please? Preferably between £5-£25 and good quality with a lid! also where do you recommend getting mesh from (for the lid)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Personally I do not recommend bin cages.

Why not have a look at zooplus, they have some good cages there:
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Bin cages aren't good as they aren't big enough. They taper at the bottom which makes them smaller. The minimum is 80x50cm and believe me...you won't find a storage container big enough. Also you'll need a ton of ventilation and its so difficult to cut that type of plastic without it splitting and shattering. Also you can't set up a hamster cage with just £25... Here's what I'd suggest.

Save a bit more, say £60.
Zooplus do a 80x50cm cage called the alaska. It's a great starting point and the only hamster you CAN'T keep in there is a roborovski. - £32

A wheel - go for 11" and plastic. A Russian dwarf can use the light plastic Trixie wheel piece of cake and if you decide down the line you want a Syrian, that wheel can still be used! - Amazon - £8.99

Bottle (or bowl) for water - £1.50 pets at home

Bowl for food £2 pets at home

Sand - this is for their coat and for enrichment - £3 pets at home

Cardboard boxes for hides - free. 

Cardboard tubes (unscented) - free

Large jar (thoroughly cleaned and aired) - free

Don't use shavings as it's dusty and causes breathing issues. I prefer paper bedding. 

Carefresh bedding - £6.49 pets at home

Food - £1.99 pets at home

And boom, done... Kinda

Cleaning

Get a spray bottle. Warm water and diluted washing up liquid.

Tea strainer/ small sieve to sift urine and poo out of sand.

Kitchen roll

Every 3 days wipe the wheel down, do it any sooner and they'll mark the wheel and it will smell more and quicker

Carrier - £4 Amazon

Every 2 weeks take all the bedding out and, by hand, sift through ALL the bedding. Pick out every bit of poo or saturated bedding piece. Return what's not soiled or could still be used. This way you're not wasting money by throwing away all the bedding and getting all new and it's less stress for the hamster. 

I have 3 hamsters and the waste from them combined every 2 weeks fills a jar so that should give you an idea of waste. 

Add more bedding when it starts to diminish. I should also add, one entire £6.49 bag should fill the base nicely. You literally want the bedding almost up to the bars.

And finally a few facts...
- never have more than 1 hamster per cage no matter the species. 
-female hamsters go on heat every 4 days. There may be a funky smell and she may be squeaky and more active during that night but that's completely normal.
-chewing the bars is NOT normal

If you have more questions feel free to ask


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Bin cages aren't good as they aren't big enough. They taper at the bottom which makes them smaller. The minimum is 80x50cm and believe me...you won't find a storage container big enough. Also you'll need a ton of ventilation and its so difficult to cut that type of plastic without it splitting and shattering. Also you can't set up a hamster cage with just £25... Here's what I'd suggest.
> 
> Save a bit more, say £60.
> Zooplus do a 80x50cm cage called the alaska. It's a great starting point and the only hamster you CAN'T keep in there is a roborovski. - £32
> ...


wow thank you so much for all the info! yes there are some amazing cages on zooplus which i like. surprisingly i don't even know if i'm able to have a hamster yet!! but definitely hoping to  i had a female russian dwarf hamster when i was like 5 and i'd be getting a female russian dwarf if i'm able to get a hamster in the first place thank you so so much!!


----------

